# my new pet- slime mould!



## uberape (Apr 17, 2011)

I recently got a slime mould from a decaying cattalpa leaf in my tank. It is according to the internet, a multi cellular something that forms and moves like a ghost around your tank until it runs out of food. The best thing about my new pet is that it eats algae, haha fantastic, the little veins sort of go under the algae and suck the life out of it. amazing- it doesn't work fast enough to eradicate algae but just to know the algae is suffering is enough to love my new slime mould. it looks like this but this isnt mine-

http://waynesword.palomar.edu/images/fungus1.jpg


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah, I thought it was going to be some cool color, bright orange or green or something. That's going to creep all over the glass?


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prettty COOOl!!!


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep, that's pretty cool... I wonder if there is any way to induce that to grow?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

That is cool!

Those always fascinated me. Have seen some neat videos of them solving mazes, finding shortest paths, and such. Almost seems intelligent, although it's truly not. And some have fun names like "dog vomit mold". :hihi:


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm jealous! Spent hours on ends scouring our woods back in my high school years looking for slime molds. There were probably thousands there--just none big enough to identify and easily collect. 

Fascinating critters.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is really, really neat! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

very cool ive wanted some for quite some time


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I had no idea slime molds were so popular, I have always wanted one too!


----------



## uberape (Apr 17, 2011)

well it evolved from cattalpa leaves that i left to fully decay in my tank. The slime mould has split into three, one eats the cattalpa leaves, one eats a piece of rotting bog wood and one eats the algae off the glass. Im going to be really sad if their little magic process runs out of juice, but there is enough decay in my biotope to last them a while.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=brainless-slime-molds


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

From what I've read, a shortage of food is why they organize like that... if there is enough food in the tank for it, it will break back apart into single organisms and disappear.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

So cool


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Now THAT, looks like a ghost shrimp.


----------

